# Beach Snook Fishing Anna Maria Island



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'll be coming to Anna Maria Island in the fall (I realise it's a way off) but I was hoping for a few tips on trying to catch Snook off the beach? Any pointers?

I would like to catch live bait but I won't have access to a cast net, is it feasible to use a sabiki off the beach?

Thanks


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

So many ways to catch beach snook. For me the best lure was a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ Shrimp. Retrieve it very slow along the bottom with no jigging, just a slight little jig now and then. Don't cast way out. The snook will be close to the beach no more the 10-15' out.


----------



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

andypat said:


> So many ways to catch beach snook. For me the best lure was a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ Shrimp. Retrieve it very slow along the bottom with no jigging, just a slight little jig now and then. Don't cast way out. The snook will be close to the beach no more the 10-15' out.
> View attachment 17353
> View attachment 17354
> View attachment 17355
> ...


Thanks!

Were these photos taken from Anna Maria?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

No they are from the beaches in Venice FL. But snook are along the beaches were you will be. Snook are along most beaches in FL.


----------

